
Ask HN: Are ongoing stimulus and extra jobless benefits economically dangerous? - arthurcolle
If you look at the US Dollar Index, the dollar is losing value against a basket of other international currencies at a fairly rapid pace.
US Dollar Index tracks the price of the dollar against a basket of international currencies: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.marketwatch.com&#x2F;investing&#x2F;index&#x2F;dxy<p>Just wondering if anyone on HN has any takes on this topic.
======
tobylane
It may be more related to the death count, and subsequent trust in the
administration. It's complicated, and a mix of opinions, betting and hedging.
You are certainly part right but I don't think it's a majority.

------
dave4420
That would surely have more to do with the USA's general inability to deal
with Covid?

~~~
arthurcolle
What is 'that' ?

~~~
dave4420
“the dollar is losing value against a basket of other international currencies
at a fairly rapid pace.”

~~~
arthurcolle
Right but that is a result of stimulus, and an increasing deficit, giving
people (international economic agents) less faith in the value of the dollar.
Sure, these things are related to the economic effects of the pandemic, but I
was trying to focus on the longer term effects of the economic relief that's
being done and less about the semantics of whether we should have done
stimulus to deal with the pandemic (which seems like a reasonable thing to
have done).

